# Why do a lot of bodybuilders



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

have fat faces?


----------



## cris2433 (Jan 20, 2015)

Cuz they workout their faces


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

water retention.
competitive bodybuilders have two phases - offseason to grow and pre-contest to get in condition.
pre-contest very few competitive bodybuilder will have that but
offseason is higher calories, more carbs sodium etc, different group of peds so more water retention.
pre contest is the opposite.

for non-competitve bodybuilders, could just be they need to lose fat! 
perma-bulkers always have more water retention for the reasons above, never have a contest so in permanent offseason!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Moon face. I think Markus Rhul is the worst.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

nubly said:


> Moon face. I think Markus Rhul is the worst.


Ruhl...really???










off season yes, contest time NO! offseason is exactly that, contest time when it matters you won't see a moon face on many!

ive never been a fan of his physique though, freakish mass but too blocky and wasn't aesthetically great imo
one of the most underrated bodybuilders for me and one my favourite physiques Francis Benfatto. perfection at his best.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Probably from all the f**ked up steroids and hormones they're taking.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

goku23 said:


> Ruhl...really???
> 
> off season yes, contest time NO! offseason is exactly that, contest time when it matters you won't see a moon face on many!
> 
> ...


his arms look short


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> his arms look short


i really have to give you credit man, looking at that picture and thats the first thing you say...truly a gift that is.
you must have been in the special class as a kid.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Probably from all the f**ked up steroids and hormones they're taking.


could you also tell me the meaning of life please?
...and also what colonel's secret recipe is?
thanks


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well im at the gym now and im not really seeing fat faces


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

There is a bodybuilder guy on site who has a face of a sad Hulk i laugh every time i see it .


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sleeper92 said:


> There is a bodybuilder guy on site who has a face of a sad Hulk i laugh every time i see it .


oh...i wonder who you're talking about! lololol
funny guy!


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

goku23 said:


> oh...i wonder who you're talking about! lololol
> funny guy!


I'm sorry who are you ? Btw nice muscles i respect the hard work people put into that stuff .


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sleeper92 said:


> I'm sorry who are you ? Btw nice muscles i respect the hard work people put into that stuff .


thanks, thats very kind of you and its much appreciated. i too respect the hard work you must put into your studies. have a great week.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

as one poster stated, i don't see fat faces in the gym. I'm a bodybuilder, and i certain don't have a fat face.

Maybe you're referring to the guys that abuse steroids, as Relinquished Hell, stated. Their parotid glands become enlarged. It happens to the ladies who abuse it as well. We call them "Chipmunk Cheeks". And trust me, that's not "fat" - it's a pathology.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> there are some true ones


you're silly! :lol :lol

and you're right.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> yea I am silly, for me people who bypass their genetic limit with drugs are silly, bodybuilding used to be something now its about being huge as :no lol


I know. :yes I used to be in the business. There was one chick that i asked how did they get so big. For about a year or so, she told me she was "genetically gifted".. yes, that was term that was thrown around a lot back in the 90's.

Finally, she caved and told me what her "secret" was. The enlarged parotids were a dead give away, and something else was enlarged down in the plumbing area. Whenever she wore a bikini or posing trunks, she had to push it back into the "folds" so that it wouldn't "stick out"..

She also had really bad acne. On her face and back, her adams apple, and of course her deep voice.

It was steroids, of course. But the lengths these people go to cover it up. :|

They now have steroids that don't have as many nasty side effects as the older drugs. Some of the old 'roids used to be oil based.

My main goal when i lift, is show most of these folks, that some women are just as strong if not stronger as those that are lifting WITH the juice.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Check this guy out. His name is Trey Brewer and he was heavily promoted in the mags and such but kind of drifted away from the bodybuilding scene. Anyway he has that moon face because this video shows him off season.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

rockyraccoon said:


> Check this guy out. His name is Trey Brewer and he was heavily promoted in the mags and such but kind of drifted away from the bodybuilding scene. Anyway he has that moon face because this video shows him off season.


he looks hungry


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> as one poster stated, i don't see fat faces in the gym. I'm a bodybuilder, and i certain don't have a fat face.
> 
> Maybe you're referring to the guys that abuse steroids, as Relinquished Hell, stated. Their parotid glands become enlarged. It happens to the ladies who abuse it as well. We call them "Chipmunk Cheeks". And trust me, that's not "fat" - it's a pathology.


swelling of salivary glands is a serious condition, they are not enlarged by steroids or growth hormone - there is zero literature that supports your claim and as a bodybuilder myself i have seen zero anecdotal evidence to support your claim also.
growth of the jaw structure from growth hormone and androgen elevation is different to enlargement of salivary glands. that and simply water retention in the face are the two main culprits of facial changes in bodybuilders and even then, jaw/mandible muscle growth is a desired trait for many - not "chipmunk cheeks"!

have you seen someone suffering from enlarged salivary glands? its a very serious condition.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> yea I am silly, for me people who bypass their genetic limit with drugs are silly, bodybuilding used to be something now its about being huge as :no lol


for me, people who judge others so readily while having no understanding of them as people or their history whilst hiding behind their keyboards are....silly!

you carry on judging them while remaining a prisoner to SA, they'll carry on living their dream while having thousands of people covet what they have an WORKED for. people hate what they can't have...


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

easier to hate and judge than it is to do something yourself i suppose. 

bitterness, keyboards and high chairs - sweet combo.
must be a nice view from up there


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

goku23 said:


> swelling of salivary glands is a serious condition, they are not enlarged by steroids or growth hormone - there is zero literature that supports your claim and as a bodybuilder myself i have seen zero anecdotal evidence to support your claim also.
> growth of the jaw structure from growth hormone and androgen elevation is different to enlargement of salivary glands. that and simply water retention in the face are the two main culprits of facial changes in bodybuilders and even then, jaw/mandible muscle growth is a desired trait for many - not "chipmunk cheeks"!
> 
> have you seen someone suffering from enlarged salivary glands? its a very serious condition.


i sure have! I've ultrasounded them myself. and yes, it is a serious condition.:blank

Chipmunk cheeks is an old school term. like "b8** h tits" was used for gynecomastia. I've been in the bodybuilding competition business since the early nineties. I knew and dated and worked out with some of the "names" in the business.

I stayed natural - which wasn't not easy. thus, Goku - i'm very sure i know my s**t..:blank

All the "literature" in the world cannot contest a "real time" to static image of an GE Logic 9 pal.

I do not have* bitterness* for anyone who goes to the gym, whether they are on steroids or not - it's still hard work, in my opinion.

I do own a keyboard which i use with discretion.

and as for the a high chair.. sorry, i cannot afford to have one of those mentality nor physically.

As for the OP, i think i just see the usual issues.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i sure have! I've ultrasounded them myself. and yes, it is a serious condition.:blank
> 
> Chipmunk cheeks is an old school term. like "b8** h tits" was used for gynecomastia. I've been in the bodybuilding competition business since the early nineties. I knew and dated and worked out with some of the "names" in the business.
> 
> ...


damn! you edited your post before i could quote it!

what happened to the "names" you dated in the industry? lol
big fish in the industry, dated the "names"? 
but alas, im not here to have a dispute with anyone, if you want to name drop its your choice (im not surprised you edited that bit though as you probably found it as tasteful as i did!)

i've never read any of your previous to this so my post about bitter people wasn't directed at you but
i was a bit irritated how you pass of misinformation as fact -
steroid abuse leading to enlarged salivary glands?.... post a pic of a famous pro with this condition pls, im curious to see. 
(surely you know all modern pro's abuse aas! so there should be several for you to choose from)


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> you again man, where were you
> I was getting bored, nobody wanted to flame
> 
> actually I like those 2 you posted lol, *but obviously you cant take anyones opinion and need to offend and talk about while you have SA, being on this forum
> ...


i'll be completely honest, i really didn't understand the part of your post i put in bold.

my friend, i really don't care what your opinion is (if that is what you meant?) you can hate on as many bodybuilders as you want, on anyone who doesn't adhere to the same ideals as you. 
i understand how frustrating it must be to look the same - year in year out so tbh its natural to develop hate for people who don't suffer the same...
but im sure if you took steroids you'd be just as big and lean as them - there i said it for you so i'll save you the time.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> well you got offended cause I called them silly for taking drugs and yet you dont give a fck about my opinion
> 
> you cant change what someone like, no need to defend something and I dont care if I am the leanest and biggest as possible, I train for myself. not to become big


thats great.


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

Judging by Goku's pictures he's shown in this thread, i don't see many fat faces. 

All I see is guys who are extremely good looking and worked very hard on their bodies.

Saying a bodybuilder has a fat face is kind of like telling a below average height hot girl that she's too short. It's like.....really?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

goku23 said:


> Ruhl...really???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I've never heard of Francis Benfatto before. Damn that guy is in great condition. I agree also that Ruhl was just too huge. He just couldn't dial in the weightlosss properly, unlike Ronnie Coleman could who is of similar build.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

I have no idea. The steroids?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Because they do curls with their zyogmatic muscles


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

"Scientific study has shown conclusively that the reason for bodybuilders' "fat face" is that the testosterone and growth hormone produced during intense weight training flows to the cheeks as the bodybuilders face tenses up and forces air and blood into them while lifting heavy weight. "

To read the study in its entirety, go to www.crapImadeup.com


----------



## haunted (Mar 18, 2015)

Because the steroids grow the facial muscles as well such as the the massetter, so there jaw will be constantly rounded cause it sits ontop of the jaw bone.


----------



## Universal23 (Jan 28, 2015)

I just found this post. I'm 23 years old and have been passionate about bodybuilding and fitness for 6 years now. I'm 5'8" 205lbs at 10% bf. I do not have a moon face most of the year but its because my diet is strictly in check. Most bodybuilders develop moon face from carb and sodium overload during bulking season which can be avoided with high water intake. But with that said, yes, anabolic steroids like synthetic testosterone can promote extra water retention due to homeostasis mechanisms. Your testosterone will rise causing your estrogen to also want to rise to stay within normal range, estrogen promotes more water retention (face). But if you're smart with the science and human physiology's reaction to hormones you CAN run anabolic steroids responsibly and minimize most if not all of the side effects..I know professional bodybuilders in their mid 80's who used HEAVY amounts of steroids but are no less healthy than the average male. These are the selected few who were smart and educated in endocrinology...

By this I mean eliminating "moon face" using an aromatase enzyme inhibitor, which will prevent the conversion of testosterone to estrogen at the enzymatic level. This keeps your estrogen low to normal an prevents it from rising along with the testosterone, normal estrogen levels means less water retention.

For hairloss, you see many BB's like Jay Cutler with their hair, how? This is because smart bodybuilders are aware of testosterones conversion to Dihydrotestosterone (DHT androgen) via the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme. DHT is a strong androgen byproduct that is what directly causes hairloss or MPB. So by taking a 5-alpha-reductase enzyme inhibitor, (finasteride) it prevents the conversion of testosterone to DHT, therefore no hairloss..

Many people assume that all bodybuilders are "abusing" irresponsibly with zero knowledge, yes, probably true for the majority of idiots who give the sport a terrible name. Many people assume they are impotent, or always on hormones. This is not true. How do you think many of the Top bodybuilders are able to still have healthy children and live their lives? It's again because they are properly educated. You can still have kids. Yes synthetic testosterone will cause your natural levels to stop producing it, but there is a post cycle protocol that prevents the body's natural shut down...a bodybuilder can kickstart his testies back into spermatogenesis/action using a SERM (selected estrogen receptor modulators) like nolvadex and clomid. These compounds directly stimulate your FSH and LH hormones to start producing natural testosterone again. Another combination many will add to this post cycle therapy is HCG (human chorionic gonadotropin) this is a fast and effective compound that directly stimulates your testicles leydig cells to start producing testosterone fast. If you use all three of these combinations your body WILL recover fine back to normal, also allowing you to keep your gains due to your recovered testosterone levels...

These are very simple biological pathways I'm just using as an example to show how knowing the science of endocrinology is HUGE and a MUST in my opinion if you're going to be competing on this level in this sport. All this above is assuming you're not abusing these compounds non-stop high dosages 24/7. This is not bodybuilding. Bodybuilding to look aesthetic doesn't require ridiculous dosages for results. It requires knowledge, caution, passion, dedication, consistency, hard-work, diet, and a humble attitude. 

I'm currently studying health sciences with a focus in physiology and endocrinology. Before you judge, don't assume all bodybuilders are ignorant wanna be alpha males. There is an art form and science to it and you can spot a true bodybuilder from the idiots. I'm not condoning the use of anabolic's and I'm not saying I use them. I'm simply saying there's much more to this sport than many people know and I could elaborate much more if you have specific questions.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Universal23 said:


> I just found this post. I'm 23 years old and have been passionate about bodybuilding and fitness for 6 years now. I'm 5'8" 205lbs at 10% bf. I do not have a moon face most of the year but its because my diet is strictly in check. Most bodybuilders develop moon face from carb and sodium overload during bulking season which can be avoided with high water intake. But with that said, yes, anabolic steroids like synthetic testosterone can promote extra water retention due to homeostasis mechanisms. Your testosterone will rise causing your estrogen to also want to rise to stay within normal range, estrogen promotes more water retention (face). But if you're smart with the science and human physiology's reaction to hormones you CAN run anabolic steroids responsibly and minimize most if not all of the side effects..I know professional bodybuilders in their mid 80's who used HEAVY amounts of steroids but are no less healthy than the average male. These are the selected few who were smart and educated in endocrinology...
> 
> By this I mean eliminating "moon face" using an aromatase enzyme inhibitor, which will prevent the conversion of testosterone to estrogen at the enzymatic level. This keeps your estrogen low to normal an prevents it from rising along with the testosterone, normal estrogen levels means less water retention.
> 
> ...


A lot of steroid forums now advocate the use of HCG while on cycle to prevent the testes from shutting down. Do you believe this is a good idea? Do you think HCG use while on cycle can desensitize the testes?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

creatine ruins you man


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

face expansion is caused by spending all their lives smiling & doing nothing else.

*whey protein* is what my friend hates for causing a huge belly with stretch marks. Maybe an expanded appetite.

botox


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

twitchy666 said:


> face expansion is caused by spending all their lives smiling & doing nothing else.
> 
> *whey protein* is what my friend hates for causing a huge belly with stretch marks. Maybe an expanded appetite.
> 
> botox


Did he eat the whole tub at once?


----------



## Universal23 (Jan 28, 2015)

rockyraccoon said:


> A lot of steroid forums now advocate the use of HCG while on cycle to prevent the testes from shutting down. Do you believe this is a good idea? Do you think HCG use while on cycle can desensitize the testes?


Yeah I've seen this and I have looked into it out of interest but I haven't done enough research on the subject to say wether its beneficial or not. Very good question though rocky. My personal opinion has two sides to it. Stimulating the leydig cells in the testes with hcg during cycle does prevent "complete" testicular shut down and does prevent the atrophy of the testiscles. Which seems all well and good, many claim it allows them to recover post cycle much faster than if they were to start using hcg 3-4weeks at the end of a cycle. My thought is, you're sending two different signals to turn on and negative feedback from the synthetic testosterone to turn them off. To me this sounds stressful or counter intuitive on the leydig cells (this is why I'd need to look into the exact mechanism of signal interaction)..I'm not sure what this would do long term? if its an insignificant or simple signaling pathway it could be harmless or the constant interaction could be detrimental..

With that said, _dosage is very important here_. Desensitizing your testies from HCG requires very high dosages and usually long term use. So if you're running your HCG throughout cycle at very high dosages, yes, it will desensitize them making recover very hard...although, I'm not sure why someone would need to run high dosages if they were going to be using HCG during a whole cycle? Again, the uneducated/reckless idiots do these crazy things.

My theory is, it would be more beneficial to run hcg starting _mid cycle_ separated and dividied into lower dosages. Mid cycle because your natural test levels most likely aren't completely shut down yet, so a _mild stimulation_ of the testies would be okay here and allow a smooth transition on post cycle therapy.

Others believe its worthless to run hcg throughout because testosterone is completely canceling out the testie's (maybe these are the idiots abusing and running ridiculously high dosages of testosterone?) Idk. But I don't agree with this, I believe HCG is very important. And is still very effective if run at the end of a cycle at higher dosages but higher dosages = greater risk for desesitization. So in _conclusion_ I guess you can say if your running your hcg responsibly (lowest effective dose) throughout cycle you would be at less risk of desensitization vs running high dosages at the end. This is all assuming your giving your body a good rest after cycle to allow receptor upregulation..


----------

